# Green Heron



## Clark (Oct 8, 2012)

One of my wife's favorite species.





_Butorides virescens_








A Little Stretch Before Breakfast








Can't Imagine What Will Happen Next















Gotcha












Thank you.


----------



## Shiva (Oct 8, 2012)

I love these sequences. Wonderful!


----------



## nikv (Oct 8, 2012)

I've never heard of a green heron before. I've heard of a blue heron, but not a green one. Nice to see it in action!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 8, 2012)

Excellent shots, Clark! This bird always looks so intense.


----------



## abax (Oct 9, 2012)

One of my favorite birds as well. I particularly like the
fledglings with the crazy crown of feathers. Wonderful
photos, Clark.


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 9, 2012)

Great pics !!!! Good lens and good hand  !!!! Jean


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Oct 10, 2012)

I like that stretching picture.


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 12, 2012)

Great shots Clark!!! :clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 12, 2012)

Yeah, great sequence. I didn't know there was a green heron either. Nice captures Clark. :clap:


----------

